# حساب كميات الحفر والردم و الاسفلت ( كميات الزفتة المناسبة )



## hima2005 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو المساعدة باعطائي كتاب عن كيفية حساب كميات الاسفلت للطرق ( الزفتة) وشكرا


----------



## mo_ab16 (22 نوفمبر 2006)

اتمنى لو اني اعرف كيف !!!!!!
بس لو لقيت كتاب ياليت لو تعطيني اياه وشكراً


----------



## rwadaloush (25 نوفمبر 2006)

وأنا أبحث عنفس البرنامج 
مع كل الشكر....................................]


----------



## ابو اسولة (6 ديسمبر 2006)

اولا ماذا تعنى؟
*كميات الطبقة الاسفلتية المنفذة....
*أم كميات الطبقات الترابية


----------



## ايمن_غزالى (13 يناير 2007)

و انا ايضا


----------



## م.ايهم عبد الكريم (15 يناير 2007)

أعتقد بأن برنامج الليسكاد يساعدك


----------



## mohwag299 (20 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااا


----------



## فكري الحمزي (16 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم:أنا مهندس مدني واعمل في حساب الكميات للطرق الخلوية والداخلية والعملية إذاكانت يدوية سوف تكون مضنية وطويلة الى حد لا تتصوره والكتب في هذا الموضوع تعطيك فكرة الحساب للمقطع العرضي التصميمي لهذا يجب ان تتعلم برنامج اللاند ضروري جدا جدا والا ستجد نفسك عاجز تماما عن حساب الكميات للطرق لانها كميات متغيرة تبعا لمناسيب للارض الطبيعية وغير ثابتة والتقريب فيها يتسبب في فشل الشركة المقاولة للمشروع... اتمنى ان تجتهد في دراسة برنامج اللاند والسلام عليكم


----------



## abdulnaser200 (17 مارس 2007)

*برنامج اللاند هو الافضل في حساب الكميات وتقريبا الابسط من الطرق الاخرى*

السلام عليكم:أنا مهندس مساحه واعمل في حساب الكميات للطرق الخلوية والداخلية والعملية وفي حساب كميات القطع والردم للسدود والحواجز المائيه وفي حساب الميات الخرسانيه للمناهل وغير ذلك من الاعمال المساحيه لهذا يجب ان تتعلم برنامج اللاند ضروري جدا جدا والا ستجد نفسك عاجز تماما عن حساب الكميات للطرق لانها كميات متغيرة تبعا لمناسيب للارض الطبيعية وغير ثابتة مع العلم انه يوجد برامج غير اللاند تستخدم لحساب الكميات في الطرقات وهذه البرامج محتكره من قبل اصحابها لانها مدفوعه الاجر ولكن اخي الكريم هذه البرامج لا تختلف عن الللاند بل تعتبر جزء منه لذلك اضيف نصيحتي الى نصيحه اخي الكريم المهندس المدني ... اتمنى ان تجتهد في دراسة برنامج اللاند والسلام عليكم


----------



## أبوفايز (18 مارس 2007)

ممكن تشرحوا اكثر عن برنامج اللاند وعن طرق استخدامه ومدى صعوبة تعلمه برجاء خاص


----------



## keilani (18 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
شكرا على هده المعلومات


----------



## فكري الحمزي (18 مارس 2007)

عزيزي moh_ab16هناك مشاركة للاخ جلال لشرح البرنامج وأجدها قيمة وميسرة وستجدها في منتدى الطرق .............راجعها وانشاء الله تستفيد جدا واتمنى لك التوفيق وع العلم ان الhelp تبع البرنامج مفيد للغاية.


----------



## السيد امين (19 فبراير 2008)

يا جماعه الخير ممكن اشارك معاكم 
برنامج حساب الكميات موجود فى برنامج الايرس وورك ويباع لدى الشركات


----------



## السيد امين (19 فبراير 2008)

وياريت لو حد يعرف اذا كان البرنامج له له نسخ من فضلكم افيدونا كيف بيكون النسخ لبرنامج الايرس وورك


----------



## hussie_am (20 فبراير 2008)

:77:شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## وسام شماع (6 سبتمبر 2008)

:77:شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## وسام شماع (6 سبتمبر 2008)

وياريت لو حد يعرف اذا كان البرنامج له له نسخ من فضلكم افيدونا كيف بيكون النسخ لبرنامج الايرس وورك


----------



## وسام شماع (6 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى إعلامنا عن كيفية حساب كميات القطع والردم للمشاريع


----------



## وسام شماع (6 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى تزويدنا بنسخة تعليمية عن بلانامج الاند


----------



## mhal (30 أكتوبر 2008)

يرجى من المديرتزويدي بشرح طريقة حساب الكميات بواسطة برنامج اللاند


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكوووووووور مهندس محمد*​


----------



## hozan77 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

:81::16:


hima2005 قال:


> ارجو المساعدة باعطائي كتاب عن كيفية حساب كميات الاسفلت للطرق ( الزفتة) وشكرا


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن طلب اذا كان اي شخص عندة معلومات عن كيفية حساب حديد التسليح يعني كيف اوجد كميتة من خلال المخططات وماهية المعادلات المستخدمة


----------



## mahmoudalshreaf (13 نوفمبر 2009)

البرنامج غير موجود


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

يوجد اكثر من برنامج لحساب الكميات منها ((((( الاند وسيرفر )))))


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (24 ديسمبر 2009)

اين الشرح وشكرا كما اريد توضيح اوزان المتر المكعب من الخرسانة الاسفلتية لكل انواعها على حدى مثال 
متر مكعب من الخرسانة الاسفلتية للطبقة الرابطة يساوى كام طن 
وارجو الافادة 
وشكرا


----------



## زكريامحمد (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا كثيرا

ان الله فى عون العبد ماكان فى عون اخيه


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## هاني النقيب (11 مايو 2010)

انا هاني النقيب شاب طموح ولكن تنقصني الايدي التي ستاخذ بيدي الى النجاح وهي معرفة كيفية حساب الاسفلت والردم وكيفية معالجة المشاكل الناتجة عن اضرار الاسفلت مثل التشققات والخ.... وكما لدي بعض اسئلة حبذا لو اجبتوني عليها
س1 هل يمنكنني الحصول على شهادة خبرة 
س2 هل يمكنني الحصول على وضيفة بالشهادة التي من قبلكم 
اتمنى ان استقبل رسائل الى بريدي من قبلكم ...........................................وشكرا


----------



## رائد نصرالله (12 يونيو 2010)

كل الشكر لهذا المنتدى والعاملين عليه


----------



## ahmed shahat (14 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم مفيش اى صعوبة فى برنامج اللاند اهم شى انك تركز فى دراستة وتكون حابب انك تتعلمة وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمود كريم شاكر (12 يونيو 2011)

كسف يتم حسلب الذرعات الترابية


----------



## النيوبرين (12 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت ياأيها الكرام أن تعطونا أكثر من مثال عملي باستخدام برنامج اللاند؛وكيف يمكنني تغذية البرنامج بمشروع جديد؟


----------



## smal (15 مايو 2014)

برنامج جميل


----------

